# I need info about Denver please



## writerinCA (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm writing a tv series about a troubled teen male growing up and it takes place in Denver. The problem is I live in California and have never been to Denver so I need some info please. Tell me about the culture, major industries, climate, geography, major landmarks in the area and anything else you may want to add. Thanks


----------



## squidtender (Aug 23, 2012)

Have you tried looking at the Denver Chamber of Commerce website? That's should have loads of information for you.


----------



## writerinCA (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, thank you


----------

